# cutting Hartco template material



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I have a Roland Camm1-CM-24 cutter. I am needing to know what to set the pen force to cut a rhinestone template . I am using the green hartco material. I bought this machine used therefore didn't get any instruction book. Any help on what to set this on would be so appreciated. It has the slider bar thing on the end of the machine. Says " Pen force " and has numbers, 2, 4, 6, etc. Thanks,Also don't know if I need to do 2 passes or not. I am using the CutStudio software . Also have Corel 10.I have already wasted some of this material and hate to just keep wasting it.lol. Thanks, Vicky


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

vickycarol said:


> Hi, I have a Roland Camm1-CM-24 cutter. I am needing to know what to set the pen force to cut a rhinestone template . I am using the green hartco material. I bought this machine used therefore didn't get any instruction book. Any help on what to set this on would be so appreciated. It has the slider bar thing on the end of the machine. Says " Pen force " and has numbers, 2, 4, 6, etc. Thanks,Also don't know if I need to do 2 passes or not. I am using the CutStudio software . Also have Corel 10.I have already wasted some of this material and hate to just keep wasting it.lol. Thanks, Vicky


I would always use 2 passes with any template material. As far as pressure......I would start somewhere in the middle and go from there but ALWAYS do the test cut before cutting the entire template. You will need to extend your blade a bit probably to the depth of the material. I also slow the speed a bit. You will have good results if you apply your template material to a "Sticky sheet". Peel off the back of the template material and stick it to the sticky sheet before you cut and when you remove it after cutting your tamplate most of the little holes will stick to the sheet and leave very few for you to weed out. Cutting rhinestone templates is something that would not have been addressed in the instruction manual for your cutter so you have come to the right place. You will get more information here from others.
Good Luck!
Bonnie


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Bonnie. I am wanting to cut the word " MUSTANGS" which is the mascot for our little school. I have seen it to buy on some of the websites, but they are so wide, some 9 inches and wider. The shirt I am putting it on is not very big so I need it smaller. I am just getting started doing rhinestone designs so don't know alot what I am doing. Well, really I think I have learned alot except how to make a design into a rhinestone template. I did buy about 6 rhinesone fonts from Matt at Rhinestone World. But I really need a font that is smaller for small shirts. But I would like to have one that I can use with 10ss stones if that is possible. Vicky


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Also, Bonnie, I was wondering if there is a way to do 2 passes without having to copy and paste over the existing design? I have Corel 10 and also CutStudio software. thanks,Vicky


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

Vicky, you need to keep in mind that when your lettering gets smaller you might not have enough stones to make a nice letter. If you are using 10 ss stones your letters should be about 1.5 " tall as a minimum in order to have nice readable lettering. If you need to make smaller letters then you need to use smaller stones.
Your cutter software should have an area where you can set to make 2 passes. That way eash circle will be cut twice before going to the next circle as opposed to cutting all of the holes then going back over and cutting again. Going back over to cut again would not work well. So check your Cut Studio and find where you set the passes. It is not a program that I use so I can't say where it is but I bet it is there somewhere. Someone on this site can probably tell you more about Cut Studio.
Keep trying....You'll get there.

Bonnie


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

vickycarol said:


> Also, Bonnie, I was wondering if there is a way to do 2 passes without having to copy and paste over the existing design? I have Corel 10 and also CutStudio software. thanks,Vicky


You might also try going to "you Tube" and type in Cut Studio/Rhinestone templates. You will be surprised at the information you will get there.

Bonnie


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Bonnie, Yes, I go to youtube for alot of stuff, lol. I sure wish someone on here would respond about how to do 2 passes on the CutStudio. There might be a way to do it in Corel10 but I don't know where that option is either. Boy, I sure am wasting the material. I am just cutting one letter at a time to try to find out what to set it on. Thanks,Vicky


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

Sand Blast is more rubbery than Sticky Flock so 2 passes really helps to cut that last piece of material at the end of the cut. DAS has solved this by doing an under and over cut with their software for the rubbery material.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Is sand blast the same as Hartco material? I finally got the setting on the Roland set to cut the templates like they need to be. Now if I can just remember what it is set on. lol. Maybe i should make a little permanent mark on the end where the numbers are . It has a little knob like thing that you slide to increase and decrease the pressure. Thanks for the info, Vicky


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

what degree of blade are you using? a strong carbide blade is easier on your machine and the template material. Clean Cut 60 degree blade Roland 60° Special - Clean Cut Blade
not only do you use less downforce, you may only have to do one passes. I have a GCC and only have to do one pass. 

If you are using a 45 degree blade you are going to put more wear and tear on your cutter and blade. if you have a 60 degree blade use that in the meantime and take the template material that you have wasted and hand cut it with the blade making notations on which length(number on blade holder) cuts better. Then the one length that cuts better use that for your test cut.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what blade is in this cutter. I bought it used and I am using the blade that was in it when I bought it. I need to order some 60 degree blades. I finally got it cutting really good. I am doing 2 cuts but at least it is doing a fairly good job. Thanks, Vicky


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Not knowing the age or usuage of the blade either isn't good..

How's the cut strip? Any deep ridges?
This could cause problems too with good cuts.


----------

